# 2008 Boxxer Team service



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I just recently bought a used 2008 Boxxer Team and I want to service it. All I can find online is how to replace the seals and oil in the lower legs. Is there any servicing that needs to be done in the upper legs? Also, could someone give me an abbreviated education on the floodgate? I've been searching for hours and have no definitive answers.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.sram.com/en/service/rockshox/view.php?catID=1&subcatID=1

Your manual will be on that page somewhere. You're welcome.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I appreciate your help but I've read that stuff a few times and it never states what I'm looking for. The user manual and tuning tips is for 2010 Boxxers which have different knobs and differed adjustments. The 2006 bushing manual goes over how to remove the seals and the bushings, but doesnt say what service should be done for the uppers. Anyone with a 2008 Boxxer Team care to share their tuning tips (especially the floodgate option) and if there is a need to service the uppers. Every video I saw online only changes the oil in the lowers.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 2009 Boxxer WC - i think - that I was given (lucky me!).

It's got the solo air spring, but doesn't seem to have all the external controls I thought the WC had. The only external controls are air-spring psi, compression, floodgate, & rebound.

That said....

I'd check the condition of the oil bath on the damper side. Three years is a lot of time w/o an oil change for a DH fork IMO - so if there's any sign of wear I'd definitely change the oil and if not I'd seriously consider it. Doing so once you have dropped the lowers off is not difficult at all and can in fact be done mostly through the top-cap.

I'm paranoid and I fully disassembled it so that I could examine the condition of the complete workings. The lower part of the damper side on my WC was 100% fine though.

I'm not familiar with the coil-spring side on a Boxxer, but I'd expect the '08 to have similar/same guidance for maintenance as current models - so far as the spring side goes. The size of the bits would be the major difference. Appropriate clean/lube here would be reasonable but being coil there's not a lot to go awry.

Coming from a zoke that had so much more oil in the lower bath that I only planned on servicing it 2x a year I've taken the mental attitude that I should service this fork every couple months - to clean and check the lowers. I don't plan on cracking the uppers until my next annual overhaul though unless given a reason. My damper oil was in perfect shape but I changed it out and cleaned everything and put oil slightly heavier weight in for me (the previous owner was 70#+ lighter than me).


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks bear, what is the purpose of the floodgate?


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is the 2006 Boxxer Service Guide.

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-4311-775-000 2006 Boxxer Service Guide.pdf

Isn't this applicable to the 2008 model as well?


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

jmallory said:


> Thanks bear, what is the purpose of the floodgate?


Floodgate is Rock Shox fancy term for low speed compression, IE. pedal bob, and turning forces, and G-outs. This is so your fork does not blow through it's travel when blasting berms or in g-outs, yet remain plush via high speed compression for drops, and rock gardens. The term high and low speed are in reference to the speed of the wheel going up and down, not speed of the bike. I hope that was simple enough.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

jmallory said:


> Thanks bear, what is the purpose of the floodgate?


I don't have a good authoritative answer for that, I'm not *that* much an expert.

What I DO understand about it - some from reading and some from personal experience with my fork - very subjective - is that it controls a secondary orifice that alters how the compression damper releases.

Minimal floodgate is more "full open" with softest release of the compression damper based upon terrain input.

So, running the compression damper more-stiff (turns clockwise) with high floodgate resistance will yield a more resistant to moving fork. The same compression damping setting with less floodgate will yield a softer/earlier blow-off point.

It's my understanding that different MoCo dampers have different behavior for larger hits, but I really need to play with mine more to really understand how it behaves.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everybody, I figured it out. It was pretty much like my Domian so I changed all the fluids, changed the seasl, and re-greased the coil. I will have to give it try tomorrow and see how it rides. Hopefully the leaky seals are fixed. Thanks to all!


----------

